# Must have bunker prep



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This is a must have bunker prep IMO. Seeing that most of us have a good many beans stocked up in our long term storage. Bunker living will be may not be so bad.

http://www.myshreddies.com/flatulence-underwear/?a=cm


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> This is a must have bunker prep IMO. Seeing that most of us have a good many beans stocked up in our long term storage. Bunker living will be may not be so bad.
> 
> http://www.myshreddies.com/flatulence-underwear/?a=cm


You have got to be kidding me?!?!

BB


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Well that takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Direct quote from the girl:
"You need to get a pair".


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

:lolsmash:
What will they think of next?
Another question comes to mind. Has anyone actually bought some? :hmmm:



Tim


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

FWIW, there's a US manufacturer (Flat-D) that makes related products including re-usable and disposable filtering pads for underwear, chair pads, and even a half sleeping bag for use at night. I'm thinking about getting something similar for our dog. Yeesh!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Baking soda, doesn't that work just as well, put a little in the beans? I don't know, we don't eat beans.


----------



## tnelsonfla (Feb 24, 2012)

*LOL*

That is too funny.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally! Something to counteract the large amounts of chili (with beans, of course) my husband eats! :lolsmash:

And beans are a good portion of our food supply!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Instead of filtering it away somebody needs to figure out how to harness the stuff to run a truck on or heat a house with.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

No more methane madness!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*That's what Zippo lighters are for!!..*


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

This thread has Blazing Saddles written all over it.


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

Fun, DH and I have been joking about inventing HEPA Pants(ies) for a while now - been a long family joke. Of course if it sold well we were going to next make the HEPA sheets.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Baking soda, doesn't that work just as well, put a little in the beans? I don't know, we don't eat beans.


*Beano !*

This stuff has been around for decades.

Put one tiny tasteless drop on the first bite and NO flatulence... I don't care how many beans etc. you eat.

http://www.beanogas.com/?google=e_&rotation=3033&banner=22025&kw=302763

We used to take it on rafting trips to keep peace in the river camps.

One of the notorious rafting companies was called "Barking Spider River Expeditions" - yep, you guessed it... the imaginary eight legged varmint always got the blame everytime someone let 'er rip... 



> Barking Spider
> 
> A rare species of spider classified as Flatus-Arachnid, more commonly known as The Barking Spider. Dating back to Prehistoric times it is the only species of its kind to warn its prey by expelling air from its body, and releasing a nauseous odor. Extremely small it likes to hide in tight spaces like the pockets on jeans, and interacts, and is associated with most living beings.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> This thread has Blazing Saddles written all over it.


Here you go:


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Remember the admonition about having items in yours preps which are dual or multipurpose? Were it nomex, it might save your life stretched over your head to escape a five-alarm chili incident....


----------

